# 22lr conversion for Baby Eagle?



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I have heard that the parts for the Magnum reseach Baby eagle are manufactured at the same plant as the EAA Witness series of handguns.

If this is true...would it be possible to use a 22lr conversion slide that was designed for the witness on a Baby Eagle? Or even a CZ version....

Anyone tried this? Mine is a 40cal if that makes any difference.


----------

